

Voynich manuscript partially decoded by Bedfordshire professor - viggity
http://www.beds.ac.uk/news/2014/february/600-year-old-mystery-manuscript-decoded-by-university-of-bedfordshire-professor

======
eli
Seems more like a _proposed_ partial decoding. And certainly nt the first.

